# recipes



## sci_fireader (Jun 24, 2002)

ok..seeing this place is for exchanging recipes tell you what i am gonna do...
i am not gonna waste my time and go to my website and copy the recipes by hand an then post them here...so what i am gonna do is give you all the address for it..i am HOPING that IIIFFF you try one or two of them and as a favor to me come back to the site and leave your comments about the recipe(s)....
if you see ioldman2 at the end of the recipe it be mine...pennymind is my wife's....mom(self-explanatory besides can't forget one of mom's recipe) the rest of the recipes came from various magazines....remember, i liked the recipe or it wouldn't be there...so without further ado here is the website...

http:\\livejournal.com\users\ioldman2

bon apetite....:lips:


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

anyway you paste it....the link doesnt work


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Try it this way.

www.livejournal.com\users\ioldman2


----------



## sci_fireader (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sci_fireader _
> *ok..seeing this place is for exchanging recipes tell you what i am gonna do...
> i am not gonna waste my time and go to my website and copy the recipes by hand an then post them here...so what i am gonna do is give you all the address for it..i am HOPING that IIIFFF you try one or two of them and as a favor to me come back to the site and leave your comments about the recipe(s)....
> if you see ioldman2 at the end of the recipe it be mine...pennymind is my wife's....mom(self-explanatory besides can't forget one of mom's recipe) the rest of the recipes came from various magazines....remember, i liked the recipe or it wouldn't be there...so without further ado here is the website...
> ...


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Ok...I got it.  I have no clue why it didnt work when I typed it in. I did the www thing and a few others but it kept telling me "cannot find server" . Anyway I got to the site and will taking a little look see in a minute. Thanks.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

The address is listed with the wrong slashes. They should be forward slashes and a following one is required because the address is a directory not an HTML file. The following should work for you: *http://www.livejournal.com/users/ioldman2/*.


----------



## sci_fireader (Jun 24, 2002)

the way i typed it the first time i even had trouble with it but i DOES work...if nothingelse type it this way------->livejournal.com\users\ioldman2<-------->does work....

sorry for any inconvenience that the first address may have caused...i'm sorry


----------



## sci_fireader (Jun 24, 2002)

you can also type it this way----->livejournal.com/users/ioldman2......don't need the http://...

i have typed the address both ways the slashes and they DO work no matter how you type them....


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

*sci-fireader:* The URL you type in the address line of your browser does not have to be syntactically correct, but links on html pages do. Browsers, such as Internet Explorer, will add the "http://", add trailing slashes, and substitute "/" for "\", but a server doesn't do this. When is link is placed in a message, the server needs the "http://" to know that the link is external. It also needs the proper slashes. The trailing slash is often optional if the server the link is directing to applies a default page to directory links. The software this forum uses will automatically parse a URL typed in the message if this feature is selected when the message is entered *AND* the URL is syntactically correct.


----------



## shugga (Aug 8, 2002)

sci_fireader some of your recipes are certainly on my list to try. 
Seein as we're sharing recipe sites, here's mine:
http://recipecircus.com/recipes/shugga/


----------



## anna banana (May 7, 2011)

Guys, as a LJ user myself, I have to mention the url is still turned around.

http://ioldman2.livejournal.com/

The user name is before the livejournal.com url.

In the meantime, I've been browsing through and a lot of them look great! My only problem is none of them (so far) have serving yields listed. :-/


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

The thread is nearly 10 years old!

I don't think the original poster who was publicising his site has been back here for many years.


----------



## anna banana (May 7, 2011)

I have no idea. It certainly wasn't buried deep enough to be 10 years old. But I do wish the OP had more recipes.


----------

